# Cervalces



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I just thought this might be interesting for some of you. I work for a company that preps and restores dinosaurs from all over the world. Sometimes we get some mammal stuff to work on. One of the smaller projects we are wrapping up is a Cervalces skeleton. It's name means "Elk Moose" and it has some impressive head gear.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stag-moose

For confidentiality reasons I cant post actual pictures of the one we are working on so I posted the link for wikipedia. Our specimen has a 6'4" spread and 4' in height. This thing is as big as or bigger than any modern moose. It's skull looks like a cross between a steer and a moose. They lived all over the eastern U.S. about 10000 years ago. It doesn't have too much to do with hunting, but maybe some of our ancestors hunted them. I realy wish I could post the pic of the one we have because it puts wikipedia's to shame. We may be selling replicas of the whole thing or maybe just european mount replicas later next year. There may be replica rights that need to be sorted. I know it's not as satisfying to have a rack you didnt harvest let alone a replica, but I just thought I'd share it. It's crazy the animals that used to walk around and might be below our feet.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is awesome! I never knew they existed. Keep us updated on the one you are working on. I would be interested in seeing the final product. Thanks for sharing. That was a good read.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this the species referred to as the "Irish elk"?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a little different than the irish elk. the Irish elk has a wider spread and doesnt have the high tops, just two big palmated paddles that spread out. I'm not sure of the scientific name for the Irish Elk though. The skeleton is being mounted now, and unless we have to redo the armature, it should be done soon. I didnt have alot to do with this project, I just made castes of the antlers.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

almost sold it to a big sporting goods chain here in utah. they said they woulda snapped it up 2 years ago, but sales have been down this last year especially.


----------

